# What media works best using Silhouette Cameo Cutter to cut rhinestone stencils?



## rbuchanan (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi,
I have purchased the Funtime Rhinestone software and a Silhouette Cameo cutter. I'm deep in the learning curve on both. Up until these purchases I have been creating my own dot designs by hand for rhinestone crystal placement. I have purchased vinyl and some stencil blanks to experiment with using my Silhouette Cameo cutter. I find that it is still a lot of work (time wise) once I actually cut a design out with Cameo cutter. I must sit and punch out the cut circles from the vinyl or the stencil blanks by hand in order to use the newly cut stencil. Isn't there a better, easier way for me to produce a good working rhinestone stencil - What cutting media works best for those of you using a Cameo cutter?


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Your settings aren't right, the circles should come right out. Try doing 2 rotations (passes) of the blade in the material. It should be an option in the cutting window.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have to agree. You need to adjust your number of passes and check your pressure and blade depth. Once you have that dialed in right the holes should stick to your mat or backer paper with no problem. I myself prefer to cut my flock by sticking it to a cutting mat. Seems much easier than leaving it on the backer paper that comes with it.

I too was like you and hand placed all of the rhinestones by hand. My cutter sat in a box for 2 months until I could find the time to sit down and learn the software and play with cutter settings. The process of learning your software and equipment is not going to happen overnight. Took me a good couple of weeks and a lot of note taking before I felt comfortable using my software. The rhinestone software today is more complex and has so many more features to learn. Just keep plugging away at it and I'm sure within no time you will be a pro at it.


----------

